# [Regular Season Game 77] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(48-28)/(48-27)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, April 5, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Blake / Roy / Batum / Aldridge / Przybilla*


_*Preview*_


> Four straight blowout wins have put the Portland Trail Blazers on the verge of clinching a playoff spot. They might have a tough time continuing that run at Houston.
> 
> With a chance to secure their first postseason appearance in six years, the Trail Blazers look to end their struggles on the road against the Rockets on Sunday night in a matchup of teams jockeying for position in the Western Conference.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing Hayes on Aldridge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Potential playoff match up... go!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Must win game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The stream doesn't work. :azdaja:

Up 11 at the half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

So far so good. We're killing them with a steady dose of Yao and Scola. We know they're gonna come out fronting hard and we need to adjust. I say we need to get Yao in the high post and have him feeding it to Scola down low.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> The stream doesn't work. :azdaja:
> 
> Up 11 at the half.


At least I know it's not just me :rant:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao posterized Oden, wow


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Apparently I missed an awesome Wafer dunk....****!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry 6 assists to Brooks 1 assist!
Lowry must starts.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're half a game back on the Spurs again.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

ESPN standings still don't have us clinched, even though we clinched a spot before the Spurs and Nuggets. We got 3 easier and very winnable games this week so we can build some momentum on those. The Spurs have to play the now immortal Thunder next then the Blazers and Jizz. We could get that division lead again.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Im really proud of Scola and did I see a facial from Yao better yet a baseline slam by Von Wafer?!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to see the Oden poster


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 102, Portland 88*
> 
> A fun game, despite the one-sided ending (a 14-point win for the Rockets at this pace is like a 20-plus win at normal speed), the brutally slow "speed" (78 possessions in the game, which is just ridiculous), and the extension of Portland's year-long refusal to get it done on the defensive end.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Artest and Brooks still ignoring Yao. We're not going anywhere if this continues.

Oden is going to be awesome.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Oden is going to be awesome.


sacarsm?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> sacarsm?


No, really, he looked very good out there. He made rookie mistakes, but that's exactly what they were: mistakes that he probably won't be making a year or two from now. Any time a rookie big commands double teams on the low block and plays genuinely good defense, you know he's special.

Hope to catch your next bi-monthly post, kisstherim :wave:


----------

